# 5 gallon up and going



## Uwabami (May 19, 2017)

Finally got my fluval spec v setup with driftwood and plants. I have Java fern, anubias Nana petite, anacharis, crypt parva( see how that goes), and some amazon frogbit for the surface. I decided to go with flourite instead of going with a soil tank. I figured since I spent the money on the fluval, I might as well use the filter too. Here it is, no betta yet. What do you guys think? Should I add anything? Or take out anything?


----------



## ryry2012 (Mar 31, 2015)

Looking good! It will look even better when the plants grow and get fuller. I have a Spec V and love it. 


Were you thinking about using a different filter? It's pretty powerful but good one. You should use it


----------



## Uwabami (May 19, 2017)

Thanks ry! I was thinking of going the walstad route. And I know that the walstad method usually goes with a lot of plants and no filter. I was lucky because the java fern had two baby plants growing on it so I was able to cut those away and attach them both to the driftwood. I can't wait to see the progress of the plants. As far as supplements, what is the best route to go? Root tabs, liquid fertilizer? I really don't know where to start on that part of the plant care process.


----------



## ryry2012 (Mar 31, 2015)

You don't need any fertilizer for a while. I use Seachem Flourish Tabs. You can also get cheapr buy good tabs from ebay. One of our members Russell recommended this;
BOOST Root tabs aquarium fertilizer plant ferts substrate clay organic 25 pack


I forgot. Are you going to do fish-in cycling or fishless cycling?


----------



## Uwabami (May 19, 2017)

I don't have a fish at the moment so I guess I'm going fish less for the cycle. I'm picky about my fish so I haven't found one I'm crazy about yet.


----------



## ryry2012 (Mar 31, 2015)

If you do fishless cycling in a planted tank, you don't need to add much ammonia. 2ppm is enough. Even 1 ppm works. If you dose too much ammonia, you can end up getting a lot of algae. I experienced it myself... Photoperiod should be 8 hours or shorter. If you set the temperature at 84, the growth of beneficial bacteria will be fastest.


----------



## Uwabami (May 19, 2017)

Ok I'll make sure I do that. When can I add shrimp and snails? Do I need to wait til the cycle is complete? What is the best snail and shrimp to get?


----------



## ryry2012 (Mar 31, 2015)

I would add any creatures until the tank is cycled. When I was cycling, I even wished I didn't have plants in there. High ammonia and bright LED caused algae bloom...


I wouldn't recommend to get shrimp in betta tanks. They will more likely to end up being beta's yummy snacks. 
Some people like have nerite snails. They stay small and don't reproduce in freshwater. However, they only eat some kind of natural algae and female lay eggs everywhere. I've never had luck keeping horned nerite in my tanks although there was algae. I don't think the algae (there are a few kinds) in my tanks were not for them.


Another popular one is Mystery snail. It grows a size of golf ball, so I don't know if you would like in Spec V. My personal favorite is ramshorn snails. They are hardy and best at algae cleaning. Some people consider ramshorns as pests though. 


It seems I'm not a good help about stocking. I hope other members will give you more opinions


----------



## Uwabami (May 19, 2017)

ryry2012 said:


> I would add any creatures until the tank is cycled. When I was cycling, I even wished I didn't have plants in there. High ammonia and bright LED caused algae bloom...
> 
> 
> I wouldn't recommend to get shrimp in betta tanks. They will more likely to end up being beta's yummy snacks.
> ...


The only shrimp I would consider would be ghost shrimp since the betta may eat them. I've heard of the netrite snails and I've a lot on this site about Malaysian trumpet snails. Would those be of any help with algae? Or are they mostly substrate feeders? 

Sent from my Z970 using Tapatalk


----------



## ryry2012 (Mar 31, 2015)

Betta can attack ghost shrimp. I've seen some thread people tried to have ghost shrimp in betta tanks and failed. I'm pretty sure MTS stay on the bottom so they won't touch algae. What I know is they rather reproduce quickly.


How about one or two Assasin snails? They stay small. I'm not sure if they eat algae though...


----------



## Zensational (May 28, 2017)

Uwabami said:


> Ok I'll make sure I do that. When can I add shrimp and snails? Do I need to wait til the cycle is complete? What is the best snail and shrimp to get?


https://aquaticarts.com/collections/freshwater-crabs/products/pom-pom-crab

This! This! These Pom Poms are so cute, and as an adult, they are 1.5" to 1.75", small enough to be a great scavenger in a tank, but large enough to avoid being betta chow. Pricy, but in my opinion, they're so worth it! I've got three in my community tank, and I would get more in a heartbeat!!


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Don't add any shrimp until the cycle is at least two months mature. Adding them any sooner is asking for shrimp deaths. Unlike a Betta, shrimp are extremely sensitive to parameter shifts. And if you do want shrimp they need the proper habitat and sporting chance...even " Ghosties. Proper habitat would be heavily planted with plenty of Betta-proof hides for them to safely and securely molt. You would need nearly 10 times as many plants as in the photo in your first post.

I agree with ryry2012: Assassin Snails are a good option. They are small and have not much bioload. A Mystery Snail is also good; but only one.

Always have a back-up plan as things can go south really fast.

You're off to a really good start. Have fun but don't be in a hurry. 

And, if I haven't said it before, Welcome to the Forum! :wave:


----------



## Uwabami (May 19, 2017)

Thanks for the welcome Russell. I will wait for the shrimp if I decide to add any down the line. Are the snails more forgiving than the shrimp or should I wait awhile to add those as well? Also l, those freshwater crabs are very interesting. Does anyone have experience with any of them?


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

You can add the snails as soon as the tank is cycled. You can try sooner. Assassin Snails, IME, are very forgiving. What a I particularly like about them is they don't reproduce like others. They only have a few babies that burrow into the substrate and then come out. If you don't overfeed they won't reproduce. They also do not cannibalize each other or their young. Unfortunately, those who don't research think they have so few babies because they do. :dunno:

Another advantage is you will get to know your Betta's personality before you add any other fish or shrimp. Right now, I have a 20 long set up with Amano Shrimp and Malawa Shrimp and the Betta in there ignores them completely. But, it is heavily planted.

As far as the above crabs: I have had filter feeder shrimp (Vampire, Bamboo/Fairy) for years. And I've had Thai Micro Crab which are about the same size. Personally, I wouldn't put these little guys in a Betta tank unless 1) it was heavily planted; 2) had lots of fish-proof hides where it could safely molts; and, 3) I had that much $$ to throw away should it not work.  

Filter feeders are called that because they don't have claws but little bristles which filter out what they can't or won't eat. They are also very sensitive. I've known people who felt they were successful with filter feeders but they've not had them long. Larry the Vampire Shrimp was more than three when he died. His death was the result of improper care from someone who thought they were doing me a "favor" by feeding when I was out of town. I had told them it wasn't necessary. Lost most of my fish and inverts. 

As soon as I am finished with both 20 longs I plan on three more Vampire Shrimp for one and a Bamboo or Singapore for each of the three sections of the other. Since I have a credit with Aquatic Arts I may try the crab but not sure. Or, if I lose one of my Betta, I may set up a 5.5 gallon invert tank with those, Thai Micro Crabs and Red Sakura Shrimp. So may options!

Almost forgot, here's what is meant by heavily planted. If you look closely you can see the Dwarf Orange Crays (CPO) and Texas Brazos Crays:
http://www.bettafish.com/147-planted-betta-tanks/736426-what-plant-would-you-use.html


----------

